# Sekonda Russian Movement?



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello there. I posted pics of the Sekonda 21 jewel mechanical I inherited from my Dad in the Vintage forum, but having done some research, I believe the movements were made in Russia in the late 70's which is when I think this was made. Anyone know any more in here or recognise the watch. Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If you can remove the back without damage, you will likely find a 4 figure number on the movement which will identify the type of movement. You may also find a logo which will identify the actual maker of the watch. :yes:

Sekonda was/is an exporter of watches from Russia, some of which will have been made in different Russian factories by different Russian makers and badged up as Sekonda to earn Western currrency, normally $, during the cold war periods. Google on "USSR watches" and go for the<dot info> site that comes up, you may find your Sekonda there, and also where it was made if you can match the logo on the movement. 

Remember during this period, all the Russian watch factories were under state control, some watches were made for military use, some made for the civilian population, some for export etc etc. :lol:

HTH a bit


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

That's really helpful thanks. This may sound a stupid question, but where can I get hold of a tool to get the back off, or should I just go to a jeweller?


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Dunnster said:


> Hello there. I posted pics of the Sekonda 21 jewel mechanical I inherited from my Dad in the Vintage forum, but having done some research, I believe the movements were made in Russia in the late 70's which is when I think this was made. Anyone know any more in here or recognise the watch. Any info greatly appreciated.


This is a Slava calibre 2414 badged Sekonda for the UK market.

Sekonda was established in 1966 for the marketing of Soviet watches in Britain and elsewhere in the English-speaking world. All the Soviet watch manufacturers contributed their best models to the Sekonda label. From 1993 Sekonda UK ceased sourcing their watches from Russia.

The Slava 24mm movements are notable for having a dual mainspring which tends to give them uncommonly consistent timekeeping compared to other hand-winding wristwatches of their era. The 2414 with date was sold as Sekonda in a variety of cases. Currently Slava have no factory, but they retain a small assembly facility in Moscow using up the last stocks of these movements.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

It could be the same as this it contains a 2428 21 Jewel movement. You can see the numbers under the balance


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> It could be the same as this it contains a 2428 21 Jewel movement. You can see the numbers under the balance


Same base movement. The 2414 had date only, the 2428 had day/date with quick-change on the date. Also the date wheel is a bigger diameter. The designations are as follows:

24.. = 24mm

2409 = hand-winding, centre-second, shockproof

2414 = hand-winding, centre-second, shockproof, date

2416 = hand-winding, centre-second, shockproof, date, automatic

2427 = hand-winding, centre-second, shockproof, day, date, automatic

2428 = hand-winding, centre-second, shockproof, day, date


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow that is really interesting. I took the back off and this is what I found....2428 movement with a logo and reference etched in too. The logo seems to match up with 2MWF (Second Moscow Watch Factory) as identified by USSR Watches Catalogue mel put me on to. Can I find out any more from this?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Dunster- i can see that you've managed to remove the case back, i have one of the jaxa three legged type of back removers but very rarely use it as a pair of narrow nosed pliers remove them just fine...

I have two or three of those watches somewhere but mine don't go very well and probably need a service, the trouble is that i don't like the style of the watch enough to pay for the service :blush2:

John


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

I used pliers as well, luckily it wasn't on too tight.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Dunnster said:


> I used pliers as well, luckily it wasn't on too tight.


I always use a 3 legged remover ,I tend to scratch casebacks with pliers.. This wasn't what I was posting about. What I wanted to say was thanks for the info as it has enabled me to identify my 1977 Sekonda 21J that I was bought by my Mother. It does indeed keep very good time ( almost COSC) and rund well after 30 plus years, loads of use and no servicing.

Thanks again to all RLT :rltb:


----------



## Miikae (Mar 13, 2010)

As i remember Ronnie Barker liked Sekonda  i wonder why


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

mmm, that brings back memories. Seem to remember my Slava/Sekonda getting some interest from the girls, but of course that was a long time ago now.....

BTW I did a bit of looking under Slava on Ebay this pm and found my Sekonda 21J matched exactly with a Slava being sold from the Ukraine, so the rebadging was just that.


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

After I had the case back off, the watch developed an intermittent fault (i.e it kept stopping) so I have sent it off to get serviced and have a good clean, including the hands which are corroded. Hopefully it will come back as good as new


----------

